# stryker Christmas party in Ireland



## wristcel (Jan 3, 2020)

Any UKcels heard about this?

Medical company had their Christmas party and the Irish do what they do best and went nuts lol

Supervisors fucking the teenage interns. Everyone getting high as balls on coke. Threesomes. Girls trying to kill themselves after being spit-roasted and having images sent to their friends/families. Office sluts literally going around sucking off their colleagues at random. Fights. Mass sackings























girl is actually quite hot. You see more of her in a different video


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jan 3, 2020)

Cork is in the republic of Ireland, not UK


----------



## HighTGymcel (Jan 3, 2020)

thats what these IRA niggas been doing


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 3, 2020)

wristcel said:


>







*HOW DOES IT FEEL KNOWING THAT YOU WILL N E V E R EXPERIENCE THIS?!*


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 3, 2020)

What is Stryker company doing? Seems like hella of hell


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jan 3, 2020)

Look at the fucking vid..

It's just typical the guy was a Chad.. WOuldn't be anyone else would it?


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 3, 2020)

The noose around my neck tightens


----------



## Drugs (Jan 3, 2020)

Why are there so many guests viewing this thread? Fuck off.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 3, 2020)

*TWEets ARE DELTED. SOMEONE GIVE LINKS*


----------



## Void (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## EthnicelAscension (Jan 3, 2020)

Drugs said:


> Why are there so many guests viewing this thread? Fuck off.


356 Bluepilled Wtf?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 3, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> 356 Bluepilled Wtf?


it keeps growing. it’s at 367. could be media ppl tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 3, 2020)

jfl


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Jan 3, 2020)

Irish Degenerates.
I swear every day I start to see more eye to eye with Islam jfl


----------



## KDA Player (Jan 3, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> 356 Bluepilled Wtf?


Google bring them here


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 3, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> it keeps growing. it’s at 367. could be media ppl tbh


370 jfl


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 3, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> it keeps growing. it’s at 367. could be media ppl tbh


Same happened when @Heirio made a thread about David Laid sextape.

Guests dont be faggots and join the forum! JFL


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 3, 2020)

Join the forum you bitch ass lurking niggas


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 3, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> Join the forum you bitch ass lurking niggas


5 posts 18 rep


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 3, 2020)

407 bluepillers


----------



## wristcel (Jan 3, 2020)

vids of foid getting eaten out and banged been deleted lol


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Jan 3, 2020)

i come here for clout


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 3, 2020)

449 lurkers


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 3, 2020)

HELLO NORMIES
Also why the fuck is this thread in the looksmaxxing section.
@Pendejo jfl


----------

